# Custom F-22 Decals



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, all. I am wondering if any aftermarket company out there makes a set of custom decals for a 1/72 scale F-22 Raptor of the "Jolly Rogers" scheme (the same kind seen on the old F-14's)? I'd like to do an F-22 with those squadron colors/markings, similar to this picture:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Never seen any given its hypothetical nature. You could mock it up easy enough with existing decals though. The white tail marking decals would go on a black painted fin anyway. Much of the markings would work fine from an F-14 sheet.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Thanks... hopefully I'll still be able to find a set of Jolly Rogers decals.


----------

